# Pureblood or Mix?



## kayce (Jan 12, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Pureblood cuteness is what he/she is. really without the pedigree or knowing the parents even no way to tell . where you get from? and is it a she or he and name? very cute though


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Def a mix he's very fluffy ... Can you say CUTENESS though .. Without a pedigree you will never know for sure .. but apbt's don't have that much hair. Their coats are very short and smooth.


----------



## kayce (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks! She is a girl and her name is Mary. I got her from breeders who showed me the mom (she looked like a pureblood pitbull). They never showed me the dad but claimed she was pureblood. Any ideas what she may be mixed with?


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

kayce said:


> Any ideas what she may be mixed with?


Sugar, Honey..Angels??


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Collie maybe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG can you say suteness, I agree without a ped you ahve no way of knowing, and I have to agree with SD about it being a collie mix, way to cute Mary is though, I am lovin her face


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Defiantly some non pitbull fluffy going on.Very cute tho and can't wait to see her grow.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

to fluffy to be pure pit... very cute tho :]


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you might see more traits of what she is mixed with as she grows very hard to tell at this age though. again VER CUTE


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

yes to much hair to me pure and the ears are sitting low (how old is she?) but soooo freakin cute, dunno atm what she may be mixed with but it may show more as she mature, either way can't wait to see her grow i am loving the face!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like...
1/2 Pit 1/2 FurBall lol....too cute....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

looks mixed to me but nonetheless she is ADORABLE!!!!!!!

I'd have to say I see either terrier or collie in there..terrier because some of the face shots the hair looks wirelike but photos can lie with texture of the fur.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

def cute but looks mixed with a terrier


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

cute,cute,cute, cute, cute,cute!!


----------

